# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Книга Закрыли Родину собой Красноярские авиаторы на фронтах ВОВ

## Комбат 66

Книга выпущена в 2015 г  в г Красноярске стр 160,в твердом переплете,бумага атласная,много фото летчиков и самолетов.Тираж всего-200экз.
Писатель В.Филиппов.
Цена-800 руб+пересылка.

----------


## Pit

НЯП в книге традиционно для этого автора пропущен А.Л. Кожевников.

----------


## Darya99

Отличная коллекция.

----------

